# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizin in Bratislava (Slowakei)

## Neuralmedi

Liebe Forenmitglieder und Studienplatzsuchende,

Ich mchte gerne alle, die sich fr ein Medizinstudium im Ausland interessieren auf Bratislava aufmerksam machen. Besonders im letzten Jahr hat die Comenius Universitt einen enormen Zuwachs von deutschen Studenten bekommen. Da zu dieser Uni noch kein Anstndiger Thread besteht und in anderen Beitrgen die Informationen zur Uni etwas veraltet sind, hoffe ich euch eine weitere Option fr ein Auslandsstudium vorstellen zu knnen.

Da ich selbst Humanmedizin an der Comenius Universitt in Bratislava studiere und durchgehend positive Erfahrungen mit Uni und der Stadt gehabt habe mchte ich euch die Mglichkeiten geben euch ber meinen geliebten Studienort informieren.

Die Comenius Universitt bietet einen Human und Zahnmedizinstudiengang an. 

*Die Comenius Universitt hat 2 Medizinische Fakultten:* 

Die Medizinische Fakultt in Bratislava (Hauptstadt *Hier studiere ich)*De Medizinische Fakultt in Martin (Kleinstadt in der Ostslowakei in den Bergen)

Die zwei Fakultten sind leicht zu verwechseln aber nur eine davon ist auch in Bratislava.
ber die Fakultt in Martin kann ich leider wenig sagen, auer, dass es einen groen Unterschied macht ob man in der Hauptstadt der Slowakei zu Studieren geht oder in einer Kleinstadt in der Ostslowakei.

Die *Comenius Universitt* nimmt jedes Jahr ca. 250 Internationale Studenten auf.
Die Studenten werden durch einen Multiple Choice Aufnahmetest ausgewhlt.
Der Notendurchschnitt im Abitur oder hnliches spielen *keine Rolle.* Die Besten im Test werden auch angenommen. 
Die Comenius Universitt ist die Grte Universitt der Slowakei und auerdem ist der *Abschluss auch in Deutschland anerkannt*. * (Nicht der Normalfall bei einer Universitt in Osteuropa)*

Beim Googeln vom Begriff "Medizin studieren in Bratislava" fand ich diesen Bericht eines Erasmus Studenten des letzten Jahres teilweise sehr treffend und empfehle ihn euch zu lesen. (Obwohl ich nicht finde, dass Bratislava eine Kleinstadt ist :hmmm...: )
http://www.med.uni-erlangen.de/ausla...va_Bericht.pdf
Das Physikum wird derzeit *nach dem 5 Semester* anerkannt. 

Genau wie in anderen Lndern Osteuropas kann man durch die gnstigen Lebenshaltungen profitieren.

Im Moment zahlt man *pro Jahr 9000* fr den Humanmedizin Studiengang und *10.000* fr Zahnmedizin.

Falls ihr Fragen habt oder ich etwas Wichtiges vergessen habe, schreibt bitte in diesen Thread oder schreibt mir eine PN.

----------


## Tarek99

Hey ich studiere aktuell Ingenieurwissenschaften in Hamburg und mchte gern im Wintersemester 2014/15 in Bratislava Medizin studieren, da ich 2013 keine Chance hatte mit meinem Schnitt von 2,5 ein Studienplatz in Deutschland zu bekommen.

Ich habe da einige Fragen, die ich dir gerne stellen wrde.
Nmlich habe ich gestern mit einer Agentur telefoniert, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben, Interessenten fr das Studium an der Comenius Universitt mit all den Organisatorischen Dingen sowie weitere Dinge wie versandt des Fragebogens fr die Aufnahmeprfung und Untersttzung in jeglichen Dinge zu ermglichen, allerdings wollen die dafr 5200EUR.
Weisst du wo ich den Fragebogen bestellen kann, der fr die Aufnahmeprfung wichtig ist?
Was mir ebenso wichtig erscheint ist ein Ansprechpartner vor Ort in der Uni, gibt es da einen Kontakt, den du kennst, wo man alle Information, Dokumente und Informationen erhalten kann? Damit meine ich ein Bro der fr EU-Interessierte Menschen sind, vielleicht sogar jemand der Deutsch spricht.
Ich habe im Internet schon geschaut aber leider keinen Ansprechpartner gefunden. :Frown: 
Ich wre dir sehr dankbar fr deine Untersttzung, da ich unbedingt Medizin studieren mchte.
Danke  :Smilie: 

Tarek

----------


## BraxtonStyle

Hey Tarek wie gehts? Vielleicht kann ich dir bisschen behilflich sein, befinde mich gerade in einer hnlichen Situation wie du und knnte dir viele deiner Fragen beantworten. Du hast deine PN Funktion ausgeschaltet. Wre cool, wenn du sie wieder anmachen knntest, dann kann ich dir eine PN schreiben ;)

----------


## ][truba][

Schreibt es doch einfach hier rein?! Dann kann der nchste von den Erfahrungen auch profitieren. 

LG Thomas

----------


## Tarek99

Hi,
ich Bin gerade neu hier auf diesem Forum registriert und habe eben meine PN Funktion eingeschaltet.
Danke das du mir helfen willst, ich freue mich auf eine Nachricht von dir :Smilie: 
Gru 
Tarek

----------


## Fischi098

> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde ab September 2014 auch in Bratislava an der Slovak Medical University studieren und wollte mal ein kleines "Randthema" aufgreifen: Den Wechsel zurck nach Deuschland.
> Ich bin ehrlich, ich mchte so schnell wie mglich zurck nach Deutschland in eine deutsche Universitt (egal, welche Stadt, Hauptsache innerhalb der deutschen Grenzen *gg).
> Hab mich bisschen informiert und angeblich bentigt man 3 groe Scheine (i.d.R. Bio, Chemie und Physik), um sich hier in Deutschland das 1. Fachsemester anrechnen zu lassen. Diese 3 groen Scheine wrde man nach 2 Semestern bekommen und dann knnte man sich direkt an allen deutschen Universitten frs 2. Fachsemester bewerben.
> Meine Frage ist nun: Bei mir an der Uni gibt es nicht den "Physik-Schein", sondern einen "Bio-Physik-Schein".
> Wird der als quivalent zum deutschen Physikschein betrachtet und wird der dann auch anerkannt werden oder eher nicht?
> Was habt ihr fr Erfahrungen gemacht, was das wechseln angeht? Hab auch von Leuten gehrt, die bereits nach einem Semester gewechselt sind, wobei das doch eigentlich gar nicht mglich ist, in einem Semester 3 groe Scheine zu absolvieren, oder ? Oder ist es egal, wie viele Scheine man sammelt und man kann generell jeder Zeit wechseln?
> Bitte um Hilfe! Lg



Hallo, kannst du mir sagen wie das Studium an der SZU ist? 

Habe mich dort fr das kommende WS beworben.

----------


## Croin

Wieso nicht die Comenius?

----------

